

Groovy, remote execution back to version 1.7 - jebblue
https://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2015-3253

======
vorg
> Apache Groovy 1.7.0 through 2.4.3

Groovy isn't an Apache project, it's merely sitting in their incubator and may
not be promoted to a full Apache project if its project managers don't get
their act together with integrating the build process and what not.

